# Making a Rat Cage



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

We are going to make it out of bulsa wood. 

What paint/finisher should we use to finish it/paint it So they dont get pee in the wood.

And what can i make ladders out of, or should i use bird ladders.

And what should we use to line it, *bedding*


Its gonna be big.

But we just have those questions


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Hey there =)

you need to use paint for baby and kid toys normal paint might be poisonous. Maybe you know the wooden toys that babys my put into their mouths or build towers with .. this kinda stuff : http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41WhN4xLyTL.jpg you need exactly the paint, they used for them, it can be clear or colourful depends just on you 

You could make ladders/stairs simply by using bricks. All you need is some nail. And you have to paint them of cours.

Here I have two of those stairs : 










They are pretty good for young rats for they can just jump up and older rats can get upstairs step by step.

There is a better picture, but it is not painted yet.










I would not use bird ladders for some rats might get stuck between the bars.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

What brand of baby paint would you reccomend?


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

I am from Switzerland  You would not get the same paint over there .. If you are in Europe, you can buy paint with *DIN EN 71.3* but if you live across the ocean I would not have a clue what way it might be signed


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Any really, if its safe for children if accidentally ingested, it should be okay for rats.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

And we are usin linoleum for the floors. So if they pee. Its easy to clean.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Which of these woods would be best for the cage?

MDF 
Poplar
Melamine


thats all i can use, or pine. lol.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know the different types of wood, but just go with a hard wood. Obv not cedar or pine! 

Heres a pic of the inside of one of my homemade cages, for an idea for stairs. We made them like actual little ratty stairs by just nailing blocks together at an angle. Looks great but you have to keep on top of cleaning!!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

We r using Melamine for our wood.

And moms got an idea for stairs. Im just in charge of painting the outside!


----------

